# Sling for plus size



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I am short and a plus size. I've been looking at lots of slings online and am not sure which would be best for me. I have one, a Slingeeze by Parenting Concepts. It was a shower gift when I was pregnant with dd. But I have gained quite a bit of weight and it's not very comfortable. Very hard on my back (I have back problems). So, anyone out there plus size? What sling do you use? TIA

Serenity


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I'm plus sized. (5'6", size 18 or so) I find that the stretchier slings tend to be more comfortable, like the KKAFP or - to a lesser extent - the KKACP. With back problems, I would look for something that distributes the weight to both shoulders, like a wrap around carrier, or an asian style carrier. I used the Didymos exclusively for DS' first couple of months, and found that very comfortable. Now I have an Ergo which I'm just on the edge of the size range for. The Sutemi is similar, but comes in two sizes, so that might be a better option for you. We also have a Kozy, which fits well, but has a long wait.

Was that helpful at all?


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm a plus sized moma and thats one of the reasons why I ended up designing my own sling design. I recomend anything with a wide shoulder and nice spread on the back.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks, I will definitly check these out. I have a padded sling, do you think an unpadded one would be best for me?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Plus size here too.

I find my stretchy gauze homemade pouch sling to be my fave









http://pic7.picturetrail.com/VOL192/...0/42685077.jpg

It stretches where I need a bit of extra stretch









Hope you find what you're looking for!

I just ordered one of Kristine's slings a week ago and I'll let you know how it works for me









Kimberly


----------



## seraph (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm a size 26 and I use an OTSBH in size L. It's very comfy and we use it all the time. I've tried a lot of different slings and this one works the best for us. I have tried on the Moby Wrap and liked it a lot, I will probably get one for the next baby. It's the only wrap and tie sling I've used that actually fit me for all the different carries.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Kimberly where did you get the pattern for your sling? I really like it. I think I could handle making one.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I should save this link somewhere!

It's on sleepingbaby.net but it is hard to find. I google "Reverend Jan's sling" and get it... just a sec....

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/

Then clickon baby crafts


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Another plus sized mama here too! I'm about a 24 and 5'5". My XL Maya Wrap works well, probably could have gotten away with a L too, I've got plenty of tail left. I also have a kanagroo corner solivarius (I know I'm mispelling this sorry) in large that's good too. I have two moby wraps, I really like them a lot, but I think I'm on the outer edge of the size range there, I *just* have enough to tie the sling. I'm on the waiting list for a kozy I can't wait! She will make the tails (ties? Not sure what to call them) longer for me, so I'm sure it will work out well









Oh yes I've tried on a new native pouch (when I was pregnant)and a large would have worked well for a newborn, but I think an XL would be best for a bigger baby.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's a link for more baby carrier suggestions for plus size mamas. Pamelamama, could you move this thread from Toddlers to Babywearing, please? tia

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ight=plus+size


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's another good article:
http://www.thebabywearer.com/article.../PlusSizes.htm


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Kimberly, can I do a hip carry in that sling? That's what i'm really looking for. I would like one I can do a craddle carry and a hip carry, although I would settle for just a hip carry right now. I'm odd with sizes. My bottom half is a 26, but my top half is a 24.







: So I would go by the top right? Or would it really not make a difference since it's not that much smaller? I don't know anyhting about slings, can ya tell?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

YEP! I used to have a pic of her on my hip uploaded too... but she does back carry, cradle carry, hip carry, kangaroo and more in it







It's very versatile for us









I think the stretchy material is the key... it is a gauzy stuff I got at Walmart, and JoAnn carries it too. They had a pretty lavendar on clearance for $3/yard at Joann right now.. I made dd a nightgown with it









Kimberly


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, Kimberly thanks. Now how on earth do you do the back carry?


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I was a 16 prepregnancy, and I use a Maya Wrap size M. It still fits me, even though I have put on some preg. pounds.

I think an XL would totally work for you!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Serenity....

I just put Libby on in the hip carry and make sure the top of the sling is over her shoulders nice and snug

Then I put my arm OVER her and sort of wiggle her around. It works GREAT







And she's VERY secure back there. If I need to make the top tighter I just do the arm flap thing (fold the top of the sling over to double the fabric on teh shoulder).


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Kimberly, thanks. I'm getting so excited now. I can't wait to go get some fabric!!! btw, Libby is so cute. I saw her pic on gentlemothering. I'm waiting for my membership to be approved.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh cool Serenity!







I love that board









Thanks for the complimenton my Libbylou









Kimberly


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

We'll have to have a rule like on diapering on links.









link please for sutemi?


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wannabmommie_
*We'll have to have a rule like on diapering on links.









link please for sutemi?







*
Oops! My bad!








http://www.sutemigear.com/


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks abi....aw man..seems like u can't use it with nbs.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

No, you can't, and I wouldn't recommend it anyway. A sling is much better for a newborn. If you aren't sure about ring slings, a pouch would be a good place to start!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks again!


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm a size 22 or so (depending) and I really love my Moby Wrap. I also have an Infantino Baby Bjorn clone which was great when my son was young. (Available at Target for $35 or so). Both fit me fine.

I did purchase a Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouch, but neither me nor my son liked it much. I'm going to keep it for the next young'un... who knows, s/he may like it better.

Oh, I also have an ERgo Carrier which we haven't begun using it. I'm on the cusp of needing the additional waist strap, so I purchased it anyway.


----------

